# Need some medical advice on pigeon who may die.



## Nebulation (Jun 10, 2010)

I found a pigeon on the side of the road while I was jogging about a week ago. We originally thought it may be a young pigeon who is starting to fly as it was hopping along as I tried to pick it up. We brought it home, put it in a cage and cared for it but now it seems to be getting worse. There may be a problem with its legs as it seems to have a hard time keeping its balance (it tumbles around the cage alot). We also brought it outside once or so a day to see how it could fly but it would only go straight up and fly with the wind. It could also be that it is missing a few tail feathers, but we don't really know much about birds at all. 

So to conclude symptoms are: difficulty flying, difficulty keeping balance, I also noticed an unusual amount of twitching of the head. 

Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Phone the wildlife advice line for the rspca - sorry dont have number to hand but you should be able to google it - failing that google to see if there are any wildlife rescue centres in your area who could take the pigeon for you.


----------



## Laura Sandford (Jun 14, 2010)

If it's not eating on it's own, it will surely perish without it's parents milk. There is no subsitute for their milk. Take him back where you found him if this is so.

I have a pidgeon that is blind in one eye. Blindness is common in especially white pidgeons. He only can fly upward and not outward. He also slants or swerves his head to one side a lot. 

He also fractured his leg somehow. See if it can grasp your finger with it's toes. Hold the bird in the palm of your hand on its back to see if his feet and legs are in alignment with each other. When he is standing, does he favor one side more than the other? Are his feet in allignment?

Contacting an avian vet is always best.

Let me know what you came up with.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

dinks said:


> Phone the wildlife advice line for the rspca - sorry dont have number to hand but you should be able to google it - failing that google to see if there are any wildlife rescue centres in your area who could take the pigeon for you.


The symtoms you describe sound like a bird dying I'm sorry to say.

Take it to a vet. They have a legal responsibility to treat injured wildlife free of charge. However if it's a feral pigeon it probably won't be covered by this. Although technically you could argue a feral pigeon is a domesticated Rock Dove as it has never been crossed with another species.

The RSPCA will just kill it unless they have the TV cameras on them. Then they will perform for the cameras playing the role of caring animal lovers bending over backwards to save this poor sick bird.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

dinks said:


> Phone the wildlife advice line for the rspca - sorry dont have number to hand but you should be able to google it - failing that google to see if there are any wildlife rescue centres in your area who could take the pigeon for you.


The symtoms you describe sound like a bird dying I'm sorry to say.

Take it to a vet. They have a legal responsibility to treat injured wildlife free of charge. However if it's a feral pigeon it probably won't be covered by this. Although technically you could argue a feral pigeon is a domesticated Rock Dove as it has never been crossed with another species.

The RSPCA kill most of the pigeons they come across (there not worth spending the money on) unless they have the TV cameras on them. Then they will perform for the cameras playing the role of caring animal lovers bending over backwards to save this poor sick bird.


----------



## barlbylofts (Mar 16, 2008)

you said its lost it balance and twitching of the head i race pigeons and have kept them all my life.that bird need to go to a vet it need putting to sleep the bird has prarthyphos and will get worse,be shure to wash you hands real good after handling the bird,like i said get it to a vet s.a.p


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> The symtoms you describe sound like a bird dying I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Take it to a vet. They have a legal responsibility to treat injured wildlife free of charge. However if it's a feral pigeon it probably won't be covered by this. Although technically you could argue a feral pigeon is a domesticated Rock Dove as it has never been crossed with another species.
> 
> The RSPCA will just kill it unless they have the TV cameras on them. Then they will perform for the cameras playing the role of caring animal lovers bending over backwards to save this poor sick bird.


Whats the problem if they put it to sleep- thats very likely what the vet will do anyway!My advice was to give the wildlife number a call for advice not nec for them to pick it up - hence why i also suggested a local wildlife centre.It may not necessarily be dying - it could be a fledgling which this person has mistaken for being injured and not quite able to fly yet.
Oh and pigeons dont feed on milk from their parents!!!:lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All the baby pidgeons I have seen have been fed crop milk from their parents


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

well suppose pigeons are special arent they in their own special way


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Paul Dunham said:


> The symtoms you describe sound like a bird dying I'm sorry to say.
> 
> Take it to a vet. They have a legal responsibility to treat injured wildlife free of charge. However if it's a feral pigeon it probably won't be covered by this. Although technically you could argue a feral pigeon is a domesticated Rock Dove as it has never been crossed with another species.
> 
> The RSPCA will just kill it unless they have the TV cameras on them. Then they will perform for the cameras playing the role of caring animal lovers bending over backwards to save this poor sick bird.


I have taken seveal birds to our vets, (mainly swifts) they just gas them or what ever they do???? I hate to see wildlife left to die.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

dinks said:


> well suppose pigeons are special arent they in their own special way


They are with some bacon and a few mushrooms


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

hawksport said:


> They are with some bacon and a few mushrooms


You always make me laugh


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> You always make me laugh


Just don't make me laugh Ive got three broken ribs and a fractured sturnum.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Just don't make me laugh Ive got three broken ribs and a fractured sturnum.


OMG how did you manage that?! :eek6:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> OMG how did you manage that?! :eek6:


I got volunteered to take some kids ice skating because 30years ago I went a couple of times. After one or two slow laps round the rink it all started coming back and me being me started whizzing round past everyone faster and faster with the kids cheering me on untill disaster struck. At least they had a good laugh while I was trying to catch my breath


----------



## Laura Sandford (Jun 14, 2010)

dinks said:


> Whats the problem if they put it to sleep- thats very likely what the vet will do anyway!My advice was to give the wildlife number a call for advice not nec for them to pick it up - hence why i also suggested a local wildlife centre.It may not necessarily be dying - it could be a fledgling which this person has mistaken for being injured and not quite able to fly yet.
> Oh and pigeons dont feed on milk from their parents!!!:lol:


I'm sorry dinks. Pigeons do feed on their parents milk. The crop breaks down food and they cosume double the amount of water and regergitate the contents into the baby's mouth by putting their beak into the baby's mouth.
I have roller pigeons/rock doves and witness this being done. Science has not been able to replicate this milk.


----------



## Laura Sandford (Jun 14, 2010)

Baby pidgeons are 100% positively, absolutely fed by crop milk.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

dinks said:


> Whats the problem if they put it to sleep- thats very likely what the vet will do anyway!My advice was to give the wildlife number a call for advice not nec for them to pick it up - hence why i also suggested a local wildlife centre.It may not necessarily be dying - it could be a fledgling which this person has mistaken for being injured and not quite able to fly yet.
> Oh and pigeons dont feed on milk from their parents!!!:lol:


I have no problem with any animal which needs to be put down and I've had a great deal of these birds brought in to me. I was just being realistic and pointing out unfortunately these are classic symptoms. The sad fact is even with healthy birds the protectionist organisations routinely put them down irrespective of health because they are considered of little value.

Pigoens regurgitate food to their baby squabs from their crops which is often refered to as pigeon milk. It's not milk in the true sense of the word, but it's very high in vitamins and calcium.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

As a kid 50 odd years ago I reared two Wood Pigeons.I'd heard the pigeon milk thing and being a kid thought it was the real McCoy.
I raised them on bread and milk...probably totally innapropriate but they both grew big and fat on it.
I used to cut the bread in strips,dip in milk and then squeeze the sides of the beak gently to make them open up...down it went.


----------



## Feefo (Jun 20, 2010)

It could have *Pigeon Paramyxovirus*

If you can tell me roughly where you are I might know someone who can help. Most rescue places will euthanase, but Pigeon Recovery in London don't. I have several PMV survivors in my aviary.

If you need a rescue centre to have a look at it, this is a *list of pigeon friendly ones in the UK*

And here are some Pigeon Friendly Vets

And here is information on  *caring for a baby pigeon*


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

the pigeons i get usualy have lead poisoning


----------

